# Antibiotics and Scent



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to wonder if it's from the burr/injury/infection, not the antibiotics. At various times I've had Tito on amoxicillin, baytril, and doxycycline (not at the same time of course!) and never noticed any difference in his scenting ability.
Maybe the initial irritation is still in the healing process??


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon.. I would guess it is his nose still having some problems.. Not the medicine.
but just a guess on my part...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never had antibiotics affect my dog's articles. It does when I take mucinex though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This cracked me up. For some reason the first time I read it I pictured Jodie on the floor doing articles, and not able to smell them because she's taking mucinex....:doh:



Loisiana said:


> I've never had antibiotics affect my dog's articles. It does when I take mucinex though.


----------

